# Syncing palm



## Orioa (Mar 31, 2010)

I have A palm treo 650..i have tried pilot-link..gnome-link..jpilot bnothing seems to sync..
Hardware:
hp pavilion dv9720us
running freebsd 7.3 
ive read these links and done what they suggest but no luck..
any help would be greatly appreciated

links
http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/html/freebsd-questions@freebsd.org/2007-03/msg00661.html
http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/html/freebsd-questions@freebsd.org/2007-03/msg00661.html
http://linux.die.net/man/7/pilot-link
and a few others
thank you


----------



## richardpl (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe you will have more luck if you sync it via bluetooth.

It works for me on my mobile phone (but bluetooth is so slow for me when transferring mp3, maybe it is netgraph fault, who knows ...)


----------

